# Candy Crush Saga help needed



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm on level 8 and I need to get a score of 70,000. my best is 58,000 for a week now and i cant beat it! Any tips how to get a high score supposedly its easy but you know me always having a hard time in everything that is supposed to be easy!


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't play it, but I tried to find tips for you. There are a bunch on Youtube, but since i don't play it i don't know if these will help but here they are. 
https://www.youtube.com/results?hl=...2U&biw=1143&bih=758&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=w1


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

ImSorry said:


> I don't play it, but I tried to find tips for you. There are a bunch on Youtube, but since i don't play it i don't know if these will help but here they are.
> https://www.youtube.com/results?hl=...2U&biw=1143&bih=758&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=w1


I went on YouTube when I started for tips and it helped, but as far as help for high scores it has nothing.  Thanks for trying though.


----------



## jailbait (Jun 29, 2012)

I found a useful guide in Dotmmo site, here is the link, http://www.dotmmo.com/candy-crush-saga-9455.html, I hope it can help you.


----------



## prayingcally84 (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh the Facebook version? I love that game but when waiting for life on it go to the original king.com one. It helps to put 5 candies together to make the one with sprinkles on it. If you change that with any one color, it will get rid of all the candies on the screen of that particular color.

Just try to do more than 3 candies in a row to get the special candies is the best advice I can give.


----------



## comfis (Feb 14, 2013)

I was in a similar situation with you! These walkthroughs seem to be pretty helpful! You don't need to memorize, just understand the strategy and the high score will come for sure!

When things get tough i have a look at CrushingCandies and this literally saves me from depression!


----------

